# Milk And Cottage Cheese Shake ?



## projectaero (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys.
Just a few quick questions.

1 - Just wondering can you mix cottage cheese and milk in a blender and drink it that way instead of having them seperatly ??

Also

2 - Since Ricotta Cheese is Whey and Cottage Cheese is Casien can you put them both in a blender with milk ?

Cheers


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure why not.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep if you want to.


----------



## Phred (Sep 14, 2006)

projectaero said:


> Hey guys.
> Just a few quick questions.
> 
> 1 - Just wondering can you mix cottage cheese and milk in a blender and drink it that way instead of having them seperatly ??
> ...


I used to have a cottage cheese, milk, whey and PB shake as my last meal of the day.  I got tired of cleaning the blender every nite, so I stoped and now just eat them seperately (whey in the milk, cup of CC and a spoonfull of PB).  Sick some BCAA's and some Glutamine in it if you want.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds like a farting explosion in the making.


----------

